# Ultra Shift "coiling bushing"



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Recently I had to remove my 2009 Chorus Ultrashift shifter (10K miles), to extract a frayed & jammed rear derailleur cable. While I had the shifter removed, I also opted to disassemble, clean, and relube.

I was reminded of a cryptic Campy tech document, "_Optimizing setting 11s transmission_" which in part reads,

" ... _In some cases we suggest you to replace the right cable coiling bushing with the new type (*black*) that has different geometry and it is made with material that increase cable fluency, reducing friction ... just need to substitute the cable coiling bushing getting the spare code EC-SR060._ ... " [ see Figure 1]

Has anyone done retrofit to the rear shifter? What actual benefit, if any, is achieved in practice?

Fig.1 - 2009 Ultrashift exploded view


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*More ... front shifter*

Also, in Campy's 2011 product presentation, there is a reference to "_New optimized left coiling cable bushing: Improved front shifting_" [see Figure 2].

Since I recently changed front derailleur from 2009 model (4 clicks for full range) to a 2011 model (3 clicks full range), I am wondering if there's any practical benefit to the new "coiling bushing".

Anyone done this retrofit?

Fig 2 - Chorus shifter 2011 model


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*older post*

Came across this older post concerning the coiling bushing,
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/11-speed-right-shifter-running-change-225664.html , 
seems many (but not all) reported "better shifting" with the new black bushing.

Although, after cable replacement, my 11sp rear shifter seems fine ... but I don't have any previious experience with Campy to compare it to. 

Still have the question of putative "improvement" in front 2009 shifter if used with 2011 derailleur ...


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

tom_h said:


> Came across this older post concerning the coiling bushing,
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/11-speed-right-shifter-running-change-225664.html ,
> seems many (but not all) reported "better shifting" with the new black bushing.
> 
> ...


The new black bushing (EC-SR-060) would provide better rear shifting for you if it is replacing the older version cable bushing that was fitted to some early production levers. So depending on your particular situation it may give a better result, it wont give a lesser result. The older cable bushing did not seat the cable head properly and contributed to lazy shifting going from larger sprockets to smaller. 

The same deal with the one for the front shifter, you may or may not experience a better shift. Improvement or not is going to be relative to your existing situation. Campagnolo is always making small running improvements to these and other parts so reworking the levers with newer edition small parts should/could create small performance improvements here and there, possibly noticeable, perhaps not noticeable to you.

If you dont have any specific complaints with the shifting performance (and you dont mention any) then perhaps just leave both alone... you have to decide that. You mention you have no benchmark to judge whether your shifting is optimal... hard for us to say at distance BUT if all is in order, you should have the following with 11 speed; nice clean, crisp, quick and smooth shifts moving either up or down the cassette sprockets ...thats the best written description I can offer.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I think I'll order both L and R bushings/drums, and just replace them @ next convenient time. 

Sound like it wouldn't hurt, and may help.

Even with RD hanger alignments & new cable, I've had a narrow band to achieve both good shifts up & down, especially at cassette extremes.

It's certainly achievable, but seems to require more care during setup, than a Shimano 10spd.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

The system needs to be set up correctly for the best result, probably a little extra care in the setup is needed on the 11 sp setup. Everything has to be correct, not dissimilar to set up of any system. As the cassettes moved each generation from 8-9-10 and 11speed, the sprocket spacing is narrower and the setup becomes necessarily more precise each time to get the optimal results. Multiple improvements over the same development term to the chains, ramping, alignment of adjacent sprockets and the teeth profiles of the sprockets have also helped make for smoother, quicker shift performance. You should be able to get that full excellent experience from your Campagnolo 11 speed set up. ...enjoy your rides.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OP, this is a variation on the widely discussed problems with the 2009 Centaur levers. In early 2010 Campy released a kit to address the problems, and the kit was only available for a few months. Then Campy switched to only selling complete assemblies - so good luck with getting the parts - if you need them.

This kit included the reworked "cable bushing" thingy - the part that the cable threads into. The problem with the early version was that the recess for the cable end was not quite deep enough, and clearance to the shifter housing was minimal. So in some cases there was interference between the cable end and the housing - and obviously, bad shifting resulting. The new part provided a deeper housing for the cable end.

If you had the problem you would have noticed it by now. Also there would be evidence of interference with the housing. Once aware of the problem, this is still a simple one to fix. If you did not have the problem, then a new piece (if you can get one), is really a waste of time.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

bikerjulio ,
Turns out Bikeman.com & Universal Cycles both sell new design Chorus/Record/SR "coiling bushings" for around $6-9 each.

I don't have any obvious interferences or "bad shifting" -- just thinking that if even subtle improvements are available, for the low price there doesn't seem any downside.

I am thinking for the front shifter, maybe the revised coiling bushing would mate better with the 2011 3-click Front Der I recently installed ?? 
Purely conjecture on my part, maybe the cable take-up matches better to the shorter lever arm on the new FD ... eg, now I have to do a slight overshift on the lever to get the fastest shift to the big chainring. 
My FD outer limit screw is set slightly more counter-clockwise than necessary, thus the front cage moves out about "3 ¼" clicks worth of distance before settling inward to the 3rd click.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

No harm to try. Depends what Campy means by "optimized". If it restores 4 clicks then to me that's an improvement. Me & Campy don't always think the same way tho.


----------



## DNM (Feb 27, 2008)

*How I got 4 clicks*



bikerjulio said:


> No harm to try. Depends what Campy means by "optimized". If it restores 4 clicks then to me that's an improvement. Me & Campy don't always think the same way tho.


FD-CE011 part from Campy (available through QBP, which is to say your local bike shop) allowed me to use an 11spd FD and get 4 clicks. For me, much better than only 3.


----------

